# Allis WD Canopy/Umbrella



## JohnDeereA1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 1948 Allis WD, and I want to put a canopy or umbrella on it. Which of the two styles would you recommend? If you recommend a canopy, what size do I need? I'm quite a few miles from it right now, so it's not easy to check/measure. Do I get canvas or vinyl? 3 bow or 5 bow?


----------

